# help with carbon fiber hazing



## CaptainJane (Apr 18, 2019)

Hello.  I am learning to cast my own blanks, and as a sailboat racer, I like the carbon fiber blanks.  I am gluing the carbon fiber sleeves on the tubes with thin Glu-Boost CA (have also tried other brands), letting them cure for a few days, then casting in Alumilite Slow.

My problem is that the carbon fiber is not bonding entirely to the Alumilite in places. and looks a little hazy in places.  Thought about wiping everything down with denatured alcohol, or roughing the carbon fiber up - before casting.

I figure you watch parts guys have seen this before

Any thoughts anyone?


----------



## JohnU (Apr 18, 2019)

I use Silmar 41 resin with carbon fiber and not had any problems.  I know CA and alumilite don’t always get along.  That might be your problem.  Could also be humidity moisture.  Try warming your blanks under a clamp light inside the pressure tank for 15-20 mins prior to pouring.  That will help.   Good luck!   Hope it works out for you.


----------



## jttheclockman (Apr 18, 2019)

Never used alumilite for casting but can throw a few thoughts out there. That glu-ghost is a new product and maybe it is not compatible with alum. All CA off gases so you may have to let sit and cure before casting. I too use epoxy resins or Silmar. Do not roughen the carbon fiber. That dust is toxic so be careful. Being I use Silmar I glue my sleeves on with the same resin and then add a thin layer to seal it before casting. Now doing watch parts I use Epoxy resins mainly Liquid Diamonds.


----------

